# ***OFFICIAL*** Bellator 138 Prelims Thread



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*-Bellator 138 Prelims-*

Dan O'Connor vs. Miles McDonald
Malcolm Smith vs. Luke Nelson
Eric Irvin vs. Hugh Pulley
A.J. Siscoe vs. Garret Mueller​


----------

